# Video of an Owl in attack mode



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Slow motion video of an Owl in attack mode.

Owl coming right at Raytheon security camera. A hypnotic piece of film. 

The wing movement for flight control, the steadiness of the eyes on the target. 
The last two or three seconds are the last thing it's prey ever sees.. 

http://www.dogwork.com/owfo8/


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool vid, thanks fo sharing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'll 2nd that, neat video!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! I had one buzz me three times in a deer stand one time while I was bowhunting the UP!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW !!! Great video.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Pretty amazing.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Awesome, cool find. Really shows the flight control and concentration, and those weapons the last coupld seconds, amazing! Thanks, Dom.


----------



## kbkb (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for posting it...shared it with some family & friends too!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, those talons opening up sure looked menacing... 
Been hearing a screech owl in our neighborhood in the evenings this winter when we put the dog out. Would love to see it in action...


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

We've had an owl in the woods across the road all winter. Heard it, but haven't seen it. I'm pretty sure that's what's leaving sprays of blood and pieces of tissue and fur under a dead oak in the yard. Quite a few mornings I've went out to find fresh red blood spray in the snow under the tree. Missing a few frequent visitor rabbits also.


----------

